# اسقني واشرب على أطلاله



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


هذان بيتان من ملحمة الاطلال للدكتور الشاعر ابراهيم ناجي
وما اريده من اخوتي الادبيين شرح البيت الثاني


يـا فُؤَادِي رَحِمَ اللّهُ الهَوَى ،، كَانَ صَرْحاً مِنْ خَيَالٍ فَهَوَى
 (اسْقِني واشْرَبْ عَلَى أَطْلاَلِهِ ،، وارْوِ عَنِّي طَالَمَا الدَّمْعُ رَوَى )

وشكراً لكم


----------



## إسكندراني

أظنه يقصد أطلال الهوى وكأن الهوى قد دُمّر


----------



## A doctor

اريد شرح البيت بأكمله يا استاذي اسكندراني


----------



## Bakr

مجرد تأويل
اسْقِني واشْرَبْ عَلَى أَطْلاَلِهِ
أظن أن الشاعر يخاطب نديمه..أن يسقيه ويشرب معه على أطلال الحب، أي ما تبقى في الذاكرة أو الذكرى، عن ذاك الحب..الشرب قد يكون دلالة على التذكر أو النسيان، أو هما معا !ـ 
وارْوِ عَنِّي طَالَمَا الدَّمْعُ رَوَى
وارْوِ: يقول لنديمه أن يحكي ويتكلم عن ذاك الحب...طالما: أي ما دام..الدمع روى: مادامت الدموع تروي الخدود!ـ


----------



## A doctor

Bakr said:


> مجرد تأويل
> اسْقِني واشْرَبْ عَلَى أَطْلاَلِهِ
> أظن أن الشاعر يخاطب نديمه..أن يسقيه ويشرب معه على أطلال الحب، أي ما تبقى في الذاكرة أو الذكرى، عن ذاك الحب..الشرب قد يكون دلالة على التذكر أو النسيان، أو هما معا !ـ
> وارْوِ عَنِّي طَالَمَا الدَّمْعُ رَوَى
> وارْوِ: يقول لنديمه أن يحكي ويتكلم عن ذاك الحب...طالما: أي ما دام..الدمع روى: مادامت الدموع تروي الخدود!ـ



وايضا يمكن ان الشاعر يخاطب قلبه لأنه يقول ( يا فؤادي ) وايضاً تأويلك رااائع

الف الف شكر


----------

